# Rogers email problem



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

Starting today, my Mail application has been giving me this error message:

"The POP server “pop” rejected the password for user ..."

After typing in my password again, I get the same message. I CAN log in to my Rogers web email using the same password. There was no problem last night using Mail, and I have not done anything to the computer (e.g. installing programs, etc...)

After waiting forever, Rogers tech support was able to come up with the following solution. "You can try Rogershelp.com." Gee, thanks.

Is anybody else experiencing this Rogers problem?


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Nope my Rogers mail has been working fine lately but I have run into that problem before, waited for an hour or so and it mysteriously disappeared. I didn't do anything except try to input my password that didn't help. Time seemed to fix the problem.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Sounds like their server is too busy. My Dad gets this with Sympatico a fair bit.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I used to get that all the time- stupid set up - try 

a) reducing how often mail checks for new mail
b) clearing messages from the server


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

It has absolutely nothing to do with your mail account or your email client configuration, the server is just overloaded. Give it a few minutes and it'll accept your password.


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

Well, 24 hours later, and I get the same result. It still won't accept my password.

I even tried using Mail on another mac (on which I had never used Mail), and I get the same password error.

Then, I created a new secondary email account on my first mac and it worked! Why? Why? Why?

I created a new password for my primary account through web email (which I can still access). Same error.

Any thoughts?


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, I'm having the same problem, for the first time in years, since yesterday. Called Rogers support, and apparently it's a known issue that they are working on resolving. Webmail works fine, but it's certainly an authentication problem on the server for some email accounts. I'll let it go for another day, but they'll hear from me again on Sunday if it's not resolved.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

I think Rogers support is equally as bad as every other large ISP. Calling them and bugging them seems to make no difference even after you hear all their menu options and then wait 30 plus minutes to actually speak to someone who has no idea about setting up a Mac.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I've been using gmail as a fallback - pretty reliable.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

A short while ago I was called in to a client's location to resolve the same issue. It turns out he had not changed his POP and SMTP server addresses for quite some time. Rogers never informed its users about the change and was under the impression the old addresses would "point" to the new automatically... not always true!

The new addresses are;
pop.broadband.rogers.com
smtp.broadband.rogers.com

If you're still using the old addresses, change to the new.


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

Mississauga said:


> A short while ago I was called in to a client's location to resolve the same issue. It turns out he had not changed his POP and SMTP server addresses for quite some time. Rogers never informed its users about the change and was under the impression the old addresses would "point" to the new automatically... not always true!
> 
> The new addresses are;
> pop.broadband.rogers.com
> ...


True. I was still using only "pop" and "smtp."

However, even after I updated Mail's preferences, I was still getting the error as of this morning.

BUT, I just checked Mail again, and it is once again sending and receiving normally without the password error.

So, as Milhaus pointed out, it seems like I'm not the only Mac user with this problem. Hopefully, everybody else gets sorted out soon, too.

End result: it "only" took 36 hours for Rogers to resolve this problem. (My last email problem lasted a week!)

FINALLY. Thanks to all the replies, ehMac'ers.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

You're definitely not the only Mac user with that problem, however it is not Mac specific. It happens on my Windows PCs as well...


----------

